# used S&W Model 19 or new Taurus snub?



## OlsenG_360 (Dec 21, 2007)

sometime in the next couple months I'd like to purchase a revolver for home defense/occasional range time. i'd like to stick to 357 mag/38sp

there's a couple revolvers in my area that have caught my eye. one is a used S&W model 19, i think in a 4" barrel. definitely has a lot of holster wear towards the last inch of the barrel and on the sides of the cylinder. lockup is tight, no play that i could detect. price is around $275.

the other is a NIB taurus 5-shot snubnose w/ steel frame. don't remember exactly the price, $300-350 iirc.


as for function i'm leaning towards the S&W, I'm sure it would be the most accurate of the 2, but the bluing half worn off is kinda disheartening...

then again, if i ever want to carry it, the 2" snubnose with round butt will be alot more forgiving than the 4" smith w/ square butt.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's how I'll say this. Run down and buy that S&W M-19 as they are one of the best made and that is a real good price. It's more than likely a old LEO gun. That didn't hurt it at all. I paid $350 for my M-19 a year ago and now there selling for around $400 here in my area. Forget the snubby for the range/ home defense. Good luck.


----------



## OlsenG_360 (Dec 21, 2007)

If I do decide to buy the S&W, what kind of cost would I be looking at to refinish it? either blued again, or maybe something like the hard chrome i've seen on a few semi-autos.

also, are there any specific problems with S&W revolvers I should be looking out for? respending the cost of the gun in replacment parts isn't an option.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

"Baldy" is right. Jump on the model 19 ASAP. You will be able to find another new Taurus next year for the same price. They don't make the model 19's anymore. Especially not in blue.

I have a model 19 six inch. It is the finest shooting gun I have ever owned. If it truly locks up tight, you will not have to deal with any replacement parts. The only thing I have read, and stick to, is to warm up the barrel with .38's before shooting any .357 rounds during range sessions, especially in cooler weather. Also, don't shoot multiple 357 rounds through it consecutively. The gun is heavy enough that the recoil from the .357 isn't dramatically different from the .38 round but the bang is a lot bigger. I tend to load 1 or 2 .357's in with 4 .38's and not really look at where they wind up in the closed cylinder. After shooting those 6, I'll run all .38's through the next three times before I go back to more .357's. I put a set of beautiful rosewood target grips on mine. My blue is about 90% with some minor flaking on the cylinder. I may get it re-blued at some point. I use some inexpensive reloads and the cylinder wheel tends to gunk up after about 150 rounds so be prepared to field clean it if you are in for a full day range session. 

Good luck on your choice. Let us know how it went.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

OlsenG_360 said:


> If I do decide to buy the S&W, what kind of cost would I be looking at to refinish it?.


If the looks of the gun is your main priority and you're not gonna be happy with the finish of the 19, than buy the Taurus. I wouldn't buy the 19 & then have it refinished. I'd but it & shoot it. And then I'd let my kids shoot it. And then I'd let my grandkids shoot it. And then my great-grandkids...and so on.

A year from now, the 19 will be worth at least $100 more than what you paid for it. A year from now, the Taurus will be worth at least $100 less than what you paid for it. It will always be worth more than the Taurus.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll just reinforce what the others have said. Get the 19 and don't look back. It's better for your uses, anyway.


----------



## OlsenG_360 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds good gents, tomorrow I have the day off & I'll be paying off the last chunk on my new XD45 Tactical. Then going to check out the S&W one more time before I decide if I put it on layaway or not. The 19 may just end up being an early birthday present to myself.


----------



## OlsenG_360 (Dec 21, 2007)

so shopping for the 19 didn't go so well. when i got there, the price tag had been changed. price now up to $365. upon closer inspection of the barrel, the forcing cone area appeared to have a small crack at the bottom. :numbchuck: soooo....i decided to pass it up. i ended up putting a lightly used Beretta Bobcat on layaway, always wanted one & for $150 I wasn't going to pass on it.


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

get the smith.


----------

